# A 3 1/2" dia Horizontal boiler plan



## SandyC (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have uploaded a set of plans for a 3 1/2" dia x 6" long horizontal boiler (4 sheets in total). JPG format.

They are of a similar design to the ones shown in my recent photo's, however, I have adjusted the dimensions from metric sizes to standard imperial sizes since these may be more readily available for you guys in the USA.

EDIT.... This boiler is good for up to 90psi (test to 180psi) but for general use 45psi - 60psi will be more than sufficient (Test to 90psi - 120psi)....EDIT

I will be posting plans for a 3" dia vertical boiler as well, in a few days, and also some drawings for the burners for both boilers.

I hope they print out OK... normally I use PDF format but I found out that my CAD system can also do JPG and it would appear that PDF is not uploadable.

At least PDF format does not show up on the ICON list on the uploads page, perhaps it can be added since it is a much better format for drawings.

Keep happy.

SandyC.   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2008)

Sandy... you rock!


Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Sandy,
I've been out of touch with boiler design a fair while, all my ceramic burners were done on a horizontal footing, it looks now you are doing them in the vertical as well, as shown on your plans, how do they compare?
I have to make a new vertical test boiler because mine is now over 15 years old, and starting to look a bit suspect, I think it is totally scaled up by now.

You might also be able to help me on another project I am doing, I am looking for a source of either 0.1mm (0.004") or 0.15mm (0.006") gas jets. If I can purchase them it will save me the hassle of making them.

Seeing as you are going to be doing that diagonal paddle engine, I will hold off on getting mine designed and posted, you've got people to feed and don't want to maybe take any sales away from you. I think it will be just what they have been looking for, and should cause quite a stir when you release it. Mine was only going to be a piston valve, like my last engine, but was looking at making it in two separate parts, so that just by adding longer central shafts and extended pipework it could be used for sternwheelers as well.

Keep up the good work

John

PS Derek has been on here, but only the once, many moons ago.


----------



## SandyC (Jan 11, 2008)

;D ;D

Hi John,

1st off..... thanks for showing concern with regard the new engine, most appreciated, however, I would say just go ahead and do your own as you had planned. Mine will not be a standard production item (not really cost effective) but I would be prepared to build one for anyone if they really wanted one. 

CERAMIC BURNERS and GAS JETS....

I find the vertical ones work ok, but they do need to be driven a little bit harder than the horizontal ones.
This is mainly due to the somewhat reduced surface area available and the effects of flue gas flow is more pronounced...... the use of secondary air intake (around the periphery of the burner mount) is also very helpfull in getting a cleaner burn and gas flow through the horizontal flue.
Once the engine is attached and running, then by directing the exhaust steam (via an oil separator) up the inside of the funnel this works just like a blower and vastly improves combustion gas flow.
I have not found it necessary to fit, or use, a separate blower for raising steam.

The vertical boiler design I will post soon, whilst only 3" dia, can be built with 3 1/2" dia barrel if desired.
This boiler uses a horizontal 2" dia ceramic burner.

As for GAS JETS...... these used to be manufactured by CALORGAS.... but no longer.

TAYMAR took the range over from them and they, in turn, were then taken over by COLEMAN, however, they dropped the jet type in favour of their own products....and they wont supply them seperately.

I made my own for quite a while, however, the sizes I use (numbers 8, 12 and 16...these being 0.25mm, 0.3mm and 0.35mm dia respectively) are now available from www.forest-classics.co.uk which saves me the bother of making them.
They also do a number 5 size (0.2mm) but as far as I know, nothing smaller.

I think the sizes you are looking for would be number 1 and number 3.

You could try 'ROUNDHOUSE ENGINEERING' since they make a lot of small scale live steam loco's and may well have the smaller sizes.

For Ceramic material go to www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk and then look under 'BRUCE ENGINEERING' they have a downloadable catalogue which includes the ceramic plates (7" x 5") of the same material type I use..... I believe they may also stock some jets sizes..... not sure which ones though.

Hope this helps a bit.

Best regards.

Sandy ;D ;D


----------



## Bogstandard (Jan 11, 2008)

Sandy,
Yet again, a mine of unobtainable elsewhere information. I will pursue all leads with relish sometime in the very near future.

Many thanks

John


----------



## Stan (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there supposed to be a page 3 to the 3 1/2" boiler plans? I got 1,2 and 4.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Stan,
They are all there, it is the top one on the right hand side.

When you click on it, another window opens and if you read the text, it should say part 3.

John


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,

Where are the plans located?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 13, 2008)

Look under Downloads on the left side of your screen:O)

Wes


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for point it out. It still took me a scan down the left and then back up to find it!

Greg


----------



## JimHs (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I have downloaded pages 2, 3 and 4 but cannot find a link for page 1. Did it drop off somewhere?
Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 6, 2008)

SandyC  said:
			
		

> I hope they print out OK... normally I use PDF format but I found out that my CAD system can also do JPG and it would appear that PDF is not uploadable.
> 
> At least PDF format does not show up on the ICON list on the uploads page, perhaps it can be added since it is a much better format for drawings.



P.S. You should be able to upload PDF's now. The admin changed the Downloads area to accept PDF's a week or so ago so I could upload some other plans.

Mike


----------



## SandyC (Feb 6, 2008)

JimHs  said:
			
		

> Ok, I have downloaded pages 2, 3 and 4 but cannot find a link for page 1. Did it drop off somewhere?
> Thanks in advance,
> Jim



Hi Jim,

You will find sheet 1 on the GENERAL page of the downloads..... I had to search for it myself.... he he.

best regards.

SandyC


----------



## bentprop (Mar 9, 2008)

I must be really thick ;D.All i can find on the downloads page is page 1,plus the burner plan.
Where do I find the rest of the pages?Thanks.Hans.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Hans...

On the downloads page, click on General (14 files). It will take you to the first page of all the downloads. Some are on page 1 and some are on page 2.

This will take you there too.

Eric


----------



## simon_rowley (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi,
Sorry new to the forum but I cannot find SandyC's 3 1/2 horizontal boiler drawings in downloads, just the burner.
Simon


----------



## texta (Oct 1, 2016)

dont feel alone mate i cant find it either .,
johno


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 1, 2016)

Simon,

To get a bit more help, like sending you a copy of the plans, it might be beneficial for you to introduce yourself first and maybe contribute a little rather than searching out plans on your first post even though you have been a member a short while. 
It makes you look a bit like a leech.

John


----------



## texta (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## simon_rowley (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi
I've been building simple stationary steam engines of my own design, for a few years now. So I thought I would have a go at making a boiler to go with them, the ones for sale being £450 or more.
Anyway I found several sources across the web and designed one whuch will be completed shortly. If the design is of use to anyone let me know.
All the best
Simon


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Simon and Texta, you both have a p.m should there be any problems just drop me a line and I will try to help
cheers
frazer


----------



## chucketn (Oct 2, 2016)

Why are there pages missing to the boiler plans? Can't anyone fix them? 
I've been a member here for years. I may want to build them someday.

Chuck


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 2, 2016)

Julius De  Waal redrew Sandys drawings you will find a copy on this site under downloads  http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/accueil/index.html
cheers


----------



## chucketn (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you, fcheslop.
Chuck


----------



## texta (Oct 17, 2016)

chuck did you manage to find the plans on the above link , i gave up after an hour or so .made harder by not having seen what sandy c's  boiler looks like .

johno


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 17, 2016)

Go to Documents and downloads then Dewal 1 near the bottom of the page you will see the boilersGoogle will translate if needed
You should also have recieved a pm with Sandys email details as requested by Sandy
Sorry thats all I can do
cheers


----------



## simon_rowley (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks I managed to sort it outside of the forum.
All the best


----------

